# Sony a77



## Advancedigital (Jan 22, 2013)

I shoot with the a77 2.8 24-70 zeiss and the 70-200g

I like the camera and love the video.
my first year of photography.

View attachment 33504
View attachment 33508View attachment 33510View attachment 33511View attachment 33512View attachment 33513


----------



## Advancedigital (Jan 22, 2013)

View attachment 33517View attachment 33519View attachment 33520View attachment 33521View attachment 33522


----------



## ConradM (Jan 23, 2013)

Very nice.


----------

